# setting up the pessoa...for those who were curious :)



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i took some pictures setting up the pessoa for anyone who was interested but didnt know how to use it. its pretty basic really. the packaging on mine had pictures of all the different processes which i will, at some point scan and add too for anyone who is confused by it 

im not entirely sure of what the different straps are called so i named them myself  ive done a pic of it 










first thing you need to do is attach the breeching straps to the roller. these are easily recognised by the fact that they are the shortest ones and also the only one that is one single piece of rope attaching to both sides of the bum strap (lol gotta love these made up words )









http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/2112_P2110029_1.jpg[/img

its pretty easy to get it right really :) the only straps left to deal with are also attached permanently to the bum strap. one on each side. it then runs up the side, through the side ring of the surcingle, attaches to the bit and then runs down and attaches to underneath the surcingle. there should be either a ring or a sewn in piece of material there to attach it to 

[img]http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/2112_P2110019_1.jpg


























then obviously, you do the same thing on the other side  


















for the first time i put it on the loosest strap just so that he could walk around and do a little lunging while getting used to the new bits and pieces. it allowed him to move his head if he wanted to but now he is used to it i will set it at first for about the same length as it would be if i were in the saddle...nice and soft but still with enough pressure to let him know you are there  

be careful though. this could be where a lot of people go wrong with it. take it slow and think about how tight you are making it. theres no point in trying to rush it and have him/her putting themselves in a position where they are going to be sore from it. applying a little logic is all that is needed. i didnt get a trainer the first time and we did really well. which kinda surprised me because its only recently that ive started using gadgets of any kind and i usually have little patience for figuring things out lol but anyway, just take it all slowly and only tighten it more or head on to the next phase when they are ready.

tips - i would suggest trying to leave it on the surcingle if you can. this will depend on which type you get but i got the pulley type and the pulleys dont fit through the rings on the surcingle so you have to unattached the side straps from the bum strap run it through the side ring going from front to back to avoid the pulley that is on the clip which attaches to the bit.

if you get confused by which rope is which, lay it out like i did in the photo and you will soon see how it goes 

hope this has been helpful for the few people that i know were interested  if anyone has any more questions feel free to ask and i will try and answer them. if i dont know the answer i will go and play around with it until i figure it out


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is actually quite cool. I'll see if there's a way i could make my own bum strap to get Vega used to it. If she does good, i just might it, or something similar to it. 

Thanks for posting this jazzy!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> That is actually quite cool. I'll see if there's a way i could make my own bum strap to get Vega used to it. If she does good, i just might it, or something similar to it.
> 
> Thanks for posting this jazzy!


no worries 

you can see how she would go with things around her back legs by getting a lunge rope or a lead rope and rub it all over her back legs. even better if you can get your hands on a sheepskin girth cover or something you can use that. if your horse doesnt mind you doing things with her back legs then she shouldnt have a problem with it being there as long as you show it to her and ease it down there the first time. jarred didnt flinch and i was expecting him to because he isnt very tolerant with things around his back legs  i thought he might get irritated when he started walking with it there but he still didnt care lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hmm i wonder if i could make my own system. I know quite a few places that sell a fleece girth cover, and i could get the ropes and pullies and stuff at home depot. hmm i wonder

does the bum strap have anything in it weight it down?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> hmm i wonder if i could make my own system. I know quite a few places that sell a fleece girth cover, and i could get the ropes and pullies and stuff at home depot. hmm i wonder
> 
> does the bum strap have anything in it weight it down?


yeah that bum strap is weighed down with what looks like more yachting rope

im sure it would be easy enough to make your own 

if you are going to do it, the pulley needs to be built into the clip. the bottom of the clip is actually the pulley part if that makes sense. you can prob see it in one of the photos if you dont know what i mean


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i do get what you mean. But i was thinking about it, i would rather spend the extra money getting something that is well made, or better than i can make it,


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i do get what you mean. But i was thinking about it, i would rather spend the extra money getting something that is well made, or better than i can make it,


it would probably be best to buy one but at the same time, i can easily see how this is something that anyone could make themselves with the right materials. but having said that, by them time you bought everything you needed for it, it would probably cost around the same as buying one of the cheaper ones like i did 

good luck with whichever way you decide to go


----------



## tayahswirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Like I said, It might just be on a different setting, but that doesn't look like how our pessoas are set up; they're not hooked to the bit. I'm going to try & get pictures of him in it possibly tomorrow or wednesday. but idk, which setting is that on?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

tayahswirl said:


> Like I said, It might just be on a different setting, but that doesn't look like how our pessoas are set up; they're not hooked to the bit. I'm going to try & get pictures of him in it possibly tomorrow or wednesday. but idk, which setting is that on?


it is hooked onto the bit. its on the first setting or the 'long and low' setting. there are pictures on the back of the packaging showing you how to do each one so by the standards of this one, its right.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm definitely going to shop around for a system like that. Even though i got her Vienna lunge reins, i think it would be good to get that too. Even if i get another horse down the road, all of this would be good.

Thanks for posting this Jazzy!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Very useful post...I've been on quite a few other forums and seen people complaining about being confused by how to set up the system (I guess in some of the older packages they didn't include instructions, or something). Good resource


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> I'm definitely going to shop around for a system like that. Even though i got her Vienna lunge reins, i think it would be good to get that too. Even if i get another horse down the road, all of this would be good.
> 
> Thanks for posting this Jazzy!


no worries!  im glad its helped at least one person. over the months as i start using the other settings, i will take pictures and post those too as the other settings look more complicated


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i looked online for the the kincade version, and its not sold in the US  

There are others that come with everything you need, but i have a caveson and a surcingle.

I did find a pessoa system on ebay, The package was opened, but never used, and as of right now i think its around the $100, with 2 or 3 days to go. I'll watch that and see how it goes.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> i looked online for the the kincade version, and its not sold in the US
> 
> There are others that come with everything you need, but i have a caveson and a surcingle.
> 
> I did find a pessoa system on ebay, The package was opened, but never used, and as of right now i think its around the $100, with 2 or 3 days to go. I'll watch that and see how it goes.


im sure you could probably buy one online from an australian site and it would cost you less to get it shipped there than to buy one, especially the pessoa brand anywhere else 

let us know how you go


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Sara said:


> Very useful post...I've been on quite a few other forums and seen people complaining about being confused by how to set up the system (I guess in some of the older packages they didn't include instructions, or something). Good resource


thank you  this so far is the only place i know of on the net that has any info on setting it up. thats why i decided to do the thread


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> im sure you could probably buy one online from an australian site and it would cost you less to get it shipped there than to buy one, especially the pessoa brand anywhere else Smile


I was thinking about doing it, and it will definitely be cheaper than buying a pessoa. Now between Valentines day, my dad's birthday and this i have to find a way to make it all happen


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> > im sure you could probably buy one online from an australian site and it would cost you less to get it shipped there than to buy one, especially the pessoa brand anywhere else Smile
> 
> 
> I was thinking about doing it, and it will definitely be cheaper than buying a pessoa. Now between Valentines day, my dad's birthday and this i have to find a way to make it all happen


when it rains it pours hey  youll get there


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

wwow Jazzy! you did great! I know how to set that up on a horse and i was confused looking at it just laying out...... Well done!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> wwow Jazzy! you did great! I know how to set that up on a horse and i was confused looking at it just laying out...... Well done!


lol thanks lane


----------

